# Holds Wings funny..



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys!
Again, can't wait to get to know you all on this forum!
I am new to this forum however not new to bird forums (recently kicked off mytoos for speaking my opinion).. and am definitely not new to cockatiels or birds 

Here is the problem:
When i adopted Minty, a black and white cockatiel, his wings were clipped. Not by me but by the person i got it from just before i came.. i was really angry because they were both clipped and he literally drops like a rock! 

I have been taking care of him well due to this issue and can't wait for new feathers to start growing out (TAKES FOREVER!!)

On the first day i noticed that he was very different in that his nostrils were oval shaped and kind of jaggered unlike Ezio my other tiel who has perfect circles. His feet were also a very different colour with black nails to top them off haha.. i liked it.. but..

His wings are always held up from his chest and never, i repeat never hugging his body. He also walks very weird, like he is walking over his own toes because his feet seem to turn inwards. He sits on a perch facing it rather then perpendicular to it because he seems to be comfortable like that.

He seems to always be shaking (his wings that is) and unlike my other tiels, will become so scared when he is on me or i'm touching his wings. I have also noticed that one wing curves outwards at the end rather then inwards..

He is not molting as he is only a mere two or three months old and is not shedding anything. If he was sick.. well.. i don't think he would have lived this far..

Has anyone experience this? Is there a deformity he might have where the bones grow slightly wrong or??

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7757679220/in/photostream


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know about any issues but I want to say that Minty is gorgeous!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He could've broken his wings at one point and that's how he healed. What you're describing with his toes sounds like he's pigeon-toed, which wont hurt him any, his feet are just gonne point funny.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my tsuka is pigeon toed.











if Minty is the whiteface bird you posted, he is older than a year old. he's got his full white mask in of an adult male, which they get 6-12 months old. so he's not 2-3 months old


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify...which bird are you talking about? The WF male is way older than 2-3 months. Are you talking about the bird in your avatar?


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry guys for the late reply.. Yes it's the black and white one. I put a link at the bottom of my post to show you.
You say he is male? How do you know?
How can you tell he is over a year old? I adopted him and they said he was young!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

We know hes a male because he has adult male colours, WF males will have a white facial mask and no tail bars where as females of this mutation have a grey face and retain their tail bars. We can tell he is not young because cockatiels go through their first molt between 6 months and a year old and this is when males molt in their adult plumage. 

Here is a link to the WF portion of the mutations guide, you can see the difference between an adult male and an adult female whiteface. http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=59537&postcount=4


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou!!


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I rescued a female gray tiel off Craigslist, her wings are visibly different. Right side is lower at the shoulder, looks normal, left side is high at the shoulder and at the wingtip is held about 2 inches higher than the other. 

However she's fully flighted and has zero issues with flying, so I suspect it is an old injury.










Right wingtip is just visible below the perch she is sitting on, by her tail, left wingtip is 1.5 to 2" higher.

And from the front you can see an obvious difference in her shoulders.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is my rescue bird..she has broken wings and deformed feet, among other health issues. Also, she is a whiteface female of 6 years. If your bird was as young as you said he is then he would have the same facial coloring.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, bj, is there a post with your rescue bird's story? I can't imagine what she went through...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a bit long..but here it is:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30247

After that one got long, I updated here:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30723

And here's a few pictures of her:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31436
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31757
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31756

She is a real sweetheart, our sweetest bird despite never being handled in all her 6 years. She didn't even have a name.  I love her dearly.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She does seem like a sweetie.  Good job taking her in and getting her the treatment she needs! She must love you dearly too.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wow! What a beautiful bird!! The wings of mine don't sit that low but must have been broken somehow before I got him.
Sounds like our birds have a lot in common haha
I can't wait for Minty's wings to grow out!!
When I adopted him they said he was a few months old and had never been used for breeding.. Guess they lied!
I will be posting pics of my new aviary and all my birds very soon.. Just haven't had the time since I have exams all week!


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha.. I'm always quite passionate about the forums I join and love to answer questions all day haha.. Once these exams finish.. You'll see me as quite the active poster haha!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SnackBriber, I couldn't help but notice that on your Flickr account you have pics of all of your beautiful birds hanging out together. Do they all get along (and share that cage)? They look like good buddies but I have been told that lovebirds can be territorial bullies to other species. Just curious.  By the way, I love that hanging play area you have for them.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

You are indeed quite right Echolalia.
I have transformed the cage yet again so they are a month old photos..
Since then, a lot has happened.. My lovebird Peaches was a huge bully but I thought I could change that around when I adopted him. I was wrong.. Very wrong..
I took him home and showed him around, took him for showers and he really bonded fast with me! He was such a good little bird for me but for the others, a complete nightmare!
Once he started pulling out a birds feathers I said that was it and gave him to a really nice lady who didn't have any other birds but was well experienced with them and had a massive cage. I'm sad I was kinda forced to give him away.. But I am really happy he went to a place where he would be loved all day long and be the centre of attention. Peaches immediately flew to her and started giving kisses I the house which was so amazing!
Defs solemates! 
That was when I got Tika and an unnamed budgie.. I have to think of a great name! Hehe

I will be posing pics of them all as soon as the exams are done! Haha you guys will love them I assure you haha


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah, okay. Sorry you had to give up your lovie, but if you didn't have an extra cage or a way to protect the other birds from him then it was probably for the best. Juju (tiel in my avatar) had a lovebird buddy in his last home but they didn't share a cage.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

My birds live in an open cage.. The Tiels sleep on a swing above my bed and the others in the semi open cage (not the one you see on Flickr). In the day they are all in the semi open cage.
Captivity and just thinking about does make me feel pretty bad, so I like to give the illusion that they have their freedom even though they are in a giant cage being my room!
They are pretty spoilt haha!
If I were to put them in a closed cage now which I did as a test before I got the tools and opened up the new one, they spend the whole day climbing around it in circles just trying to find a way out, even trying to chew the metal.
Many people think I shouldn't be allowing them their freedom but I have five birds out of six fully flighted and they will rarely use that ability unless falling off somewhere or coming to me and i have stopped all nightfrights for over a month by having a dim blue nightlight on 
I take them all outside most days in their aviator harnesses so they get great exercise and training.
Lov'em to bits!
Can't wait to show pics!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SnackBriber said:


> My birds live in an open cage.. The Tiels sleep on a swing above my bed and the others in the semi open cage (not the one you see on Flickr). In the day they are all in the semi open cage.
> Captivity and just thinking about does make me feel pretty bad, so I like to give the illusion that they have their freedom even though they are in a giant cage being my room!


That's pretty awesome. I wish I could do this for my birds, but I do have to lock them up for the night because I have cats. But they are free to come and go from their cages during the day. Usually they hang out in or on top of them...I think they're still getting used to their environment. The budgies are getting bolder.

Yes, please share pics of your flock!


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah.. i just couldn't wait! exams will have to wait for study haha!!

Hope you enjoy as much as i do!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631334256972/


----------

